# sa-compile throws multiple warnings



## byrnejb (Dec 20, 2022)

In the recent past (~months) sa-compile on our mx service began to throw these errors:

```
# sa-compile --quiet
In file included from body_0.xs:2:
In file included from /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/perl.h:3921:
In file included from /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/hv.h:663:
In file included from /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/hv_func.h:35:
In file included from /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/sbox32_hash.h:4:
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/zaphod32_hash.h:150:5: warning: '(' and '{' tokens introducing statement expression appear in different macro expansion contexts [-Wcompound-token-split-by-macro]
    ZAPHOD32_SCRAMBLE32(state[0],0x9fade23b);
    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/zaphod32_hash.h:80:38: note: expanded from macro 'ZAPHOD32_SCRAMBLE32'
#define ZAPHOD32_SCRAMBLE32(v,prime) STMT_START {  \
                                     ^~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE/perl.h:666:29: note: expanded from macro 'STMT_START'
. . .
```

The MX host is a 13.1 jail fully up to date.  Can someone explain what has happened and/or how o fix this?


----------



## covacat (Dec 20, 2022)

perl is no friend of clang 13
you get those warning when you build perl too


----------



## Machiaveli (Dec 28, 2022)

This is also happening here on our 12.4-RELEASE boxes (12.3-RELEASE and previous are not throwing such warnings though) with mail/spamassassin (3.4.6)


----------



## covacat (Dec 28, 2022)

12.x had clang 10 before 12.4


----------



## Machiaveli (Dec 28, 2022)

covacat thanks for the infos, forgot about that


----------

